# RCP Update - fehler



## Ohlsen (2. Nov 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe mich in meiner Ausbildung jetzt etwas mit RCP in Eclipse 3.2 beschäftigen müssen / dürfen.
Ich habe auch eigene Plattformen erstellt und auch Updates für eigene Plug Ins durchgeführt. Das Problem ist nun, dass ich bei dem Projekt meiner Abteilung das nicht zu 100% übernehmen kann.

Zu dem Unterschied:
Bei meinen eigenen Tests habe ich einfach über ein Plug In eine View oder so hinzugefügt und diese "geupdatet".
Wenn ich nun ein Plug In von dem Projekt hier vom  Server laden möchte, kommt die Fehlermeldung "Das Konfigurationsergebnis enthält nicht die Platform". Bei diesem Plug In handelt es sich um einen ausgelagerten Teil der RCP (also den Transport).

Habe ich das komplett falsch verstanden und man kann einzelne essentielle Programmteile nicht in Plug Ins zur besseren Wartbarkeit auslagern? Oder wenn doch, kann man diese dann nicht einzeln in Features ohne die Plattform packen und dann updaten?

Würde mich über eine schnelle Antwort freuen   

Vielen Dank!

(hier noch ein Screenshot vom Fehler)


----------



## Wildcard (3. Nov 2007)

Hast du in der Feature.xml eine Plattform vorgegeben?


----------



## Ohlsen (5. Nov 2007)

Also in der feature.xml ist die Plattform nicht angegeben.
Ich habe bei meinen kleineren Beispielen mal nachgesehen und da ging es auch irgend wie ohne...
Wie genau muss das denn aussehen?


----------



## Wildcard (5. Nov 2007)

Wenn keine Plattform angegeben wurde, müsste es auf jeder funktionieren.
Wirf mal das deutsche Sprachpaket raus. Mit der original Fehlermeldung kann man vielleicht mehr anfangen.


----------



## Ohlsen (5. Nov 2007)

Die englische Fehlermeldung lautet:

"Resulting configuration does not contain the platform."


----------



## Wildcard (5. Nov 2007)

Ist deine Konfiguration ohne das Update gültig? 
Was sagt manage configuration?
Irgendwelche fehlerhafte PlugIns in der PlugIn-Registry View?


----------



## Ohlsen (5. Nov 2007)

Welche Konfiguration soll ohne das Update gültig sein?

Was ist mit der manage configuration? Kann man da nicht nur die Plug Ins activieren und deaktivieren?

Hab mir die Plug In Registry View angesehen (zum ersten Mal) und sieht alles gleich aus, also nicht nach Fehlern.


----------



## Wildcard (5. Nov 2007)

Ohlsen hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Welche Konfiguration soll ohne das Update gültig sein?


Damit meine ich, das der Update Manager auch dann meckert, wenn das zu installierende Feature korrekt ist, aber die die aktuellen (schon installierten Features) nicht alle korrekt installiert sind, also zB nicht alle Dependencies aufgelöst werden können.


----------



## Ohlsen (5. Nov 2007)

Das sollte eigentlich alles OK sein, da ich das Programm ja ausführen und benutzen kann.
Ich habe in dem Plug In, das geupdatet werden soll, auch nichts außer der Versionsnummer geändert.
Es werden doch bei Dependencies Plug Ins und nicht Features angegeben?
Bei der Plattform ist das Plug In als abhängig angegeben und außer org.eclipse.ui benötigt das Plug In auch keine weitere Dependencies.
Oder hab ich da jetzt wieder was falsch verstanden?


----------



## Wildcard (5. Nov 2007)

Kannst du Projekt, Feature und Update-Site irgendwo hochladen?


----------



## Ohlsen (6. Nov 2007)

Das kann ich leider nicht.

Wo könnte ich denn noch gucken oder soll ich dir irgend eine xml zeigen?


----------



## Ohlsen (6. Nov 2007)

Ich hab es.
Ich habe bei run die ganze Zeit Produkt ausführen eingestellt gehabt und wenn ich es als Applikation starte, meckert er nicht mehr und updatet nur das Plug In.
Kannst du mir dazu noch eine kurze Erklärung geben?
Aber jetzt schon mal vielen Dank für deine Hilfe und Mühe!  :toll:


----------

